# NHS Funding for treatment



## Caro101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone 

I am new to the site as a member but have found this very helpful. I just wondered if anyoone wud be able to help me with who or where I can get funding confirmation from.I was initially referred to a Fertility Centre April 2011. Had most of the tests done and then had to move hospitals. When I got there a review of my test results were done and some things which had been previoously brushed off are now said to need further investigations. My GP centre is not useful as they have a different locum GP each time. I have read horror stories of peopple being told they have not been given funding just as they are about to start treatment. I have been advised that I will be offered stimulated IUI first and then IVF. Have been ttc for 2 years but have been married for 7 years and have never used any contraceptive and dh and I were bd every other day. Still AF continues to show.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Carol

I would start with the hospital that you are now at.  Normally the way it works is after having tests done, the hospital will confirm which kind of fertility treatment you need.  They then will apply for funding for you.  Ivf funding is pretty strait forward basically as long as you meet your pct guidelines you will receive it.  You could call your local pct, or go on line and check out the guide lines.


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

Many PCTs give you a choice of treatment centre.  I nearly had treatment at a rubbish treatment centre which is where my GP referred me to as he was unaware of the choices I had available.  I understand that you will usually need a GP referral to a treatment centre.  

Contact the PCT direct for a copy of their policy and list of treatment centres.  Compare the treatment centres using the statistics on the HFEA website.  

When I obtained the policy for my PCT I researched the treatment centres and printed off the success stats from the HFEA site and took them to my GP.  He happily looked at my research and confirmed that the clinic I wanted to be referred to looked like a better option.  I was then referred to the better clinic.  My beautiful daughter resulted from my NHS funded cycle and I don't think she would be here if I had stayed with the first clinic. 

Good luck with your treatment 
xx


----------

